# Leerburg-Hosted Mondio Trial



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

So are any of you going to be attending a/o trialing at this? It's Saturday June 26th and Sunday June 27th.

-Cheers


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope not my thing


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll go if there is someone else going that I want to meet / talk to. I'm not far from there. Anyone here going?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> So are any of you going to be attending a/o trialing at this? It's Saturday June 26th and Sunday June 27th.
> 
> -Cheers


Thanks for the heads up I may try to attend at least 1 of the days before I have to go into work .


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> So are any of you going to be attending a/o trialing at this? It's Saturday June 26th and Sunday June 27th.
> 
> -Cheers


Hi David,

Steve Garvin will be there with the Bogan-ator  Be sure to say hello. Heck of a nice guy. He'll be an apprentice Judge one day of the trial and trialing Bogan the other day. Not sure which days are which.

Enjoy!


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

David Ruby said:


> So are any of you going to be attending a/o trialing at this? It's Saturday June 26th and Sunday June 27th.
> 
> -Cheers


Thursday, June 24th, and Friday, June 25th, Leerburg will also be hosting a Michael Ellis Seminar...

http://michaelellisschool.com/seminars.htm


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

I wish I could go, I considered flying out just to watch, but too much going on with the transprtation of teenagers that weekend. I went to Michael's seminar here in New England last fall, and that's where I was converted to ringsport lol. I'm pretty mad that I can't get out for at least a couple of days.

If you guys are snapping pics and what not could you try to catch some pics of my buddy Scott Dunmore? He'll be the super nice guy with the NZ acceint! If you could cheer him on that would be awesome too!

I'm looking forward to the time that I'll get the chance to at least try to compete in Mondio. Right now sign me

Jealous!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Steve Garvin will be there with the Bogan-ator  Be sure to say hello. Heck of a nice guy. He'll be an apprentice Judge one day of the trial and trialing Bogan the other day. Not sure which days are which.
> 
> Enjoy!


Hey Candy, Steve's dog is one of Donna Skinner's dogs, right? He went for a III (he's already a MRIII dog though if I recall correctly) yesterday, but I missed both him AND Lisa w/ Mongoose (had to get back home for a barbecue at a friend's house), but saw most everybody else this weekend. There were some video cameras running, so hopefully I'll get to see them on Youtube or Leerburg's site or something. Anyway, Steve was a super cool guy, and his dog was fantastic; I missed his trial, but seemed to be really a cool, solid, stable dog to hang out with and pretty big! Really a nice guy; I didn't make the connection until later, just knew he was apprentice-judging and the people I was standing around said hello to him on Saturday, just said hi and got to meet Bogan. Really a nice dog, and Steve was super-cool!

Actually, it was a pretty cool event. The dogs were nice, and for MRI's the first day a Dobermann (a son of Agir that I got to meet not too long ago and think is a really cool dog) got FIRST PLACE in front of four other Malinois! After that it was all Mali's, but still kind of cool just for the off-breeds, and just because personally I really like that dog. I also got to watch and listen to some of the conversations and explanations (and the DIW) with Michael Ellis. Obviously he is one of THE Mondio guys in the state, but it was cool to sort of get a glimpse into his insights, his stories as far as why he got into these dogs and love for the sport in the first place. That and he just seems like a cool guy who knows worlds more than me, so it was cool to just try to soak in a bit of his knowledge and watch him work with his dog. Overall it was just a lot of nice people, some very nice dogs (including a nice little AB pup down from Clutch with a cool owner Lance [forgot his last name, but he's from Boston, how many American Bulldogs from Boston with Clutch-pups can there be?]), and a lot of sun, humidity, and some pretty bad storms during the night.

Special notice to Aida Flick. She got her III, was almost perfect except for a the defense of handler (the "slap" wasn't very audible, the dog might have gotten a bit confused since I don't think he heard the slap and in the trial the handler can't cue at that point, and the dog was probably just fatigued from the heat and going through routine, and it's just stuff that happens), and if Bordeaux had gotten that she would have beaten Michael Ellis' score (I doubt Michael would have minded, it would have just been kind of a cool accomplishment, but everybody seemed VERY supportive of each other). I've gotten to train around Aida just a small bit, and it was great to see her get her III; I know she's just busted her butt with Bordeaux, her and her husband are just about the nicest people you could ever meet to boot, and a lot of people knew her and there were a considerable amount of tears of joy. You could really tell her and her dog had a great relationship and that it seemed to mean a lot to her and Bordeaux seemed to really feed off her being proud of him at the end. It was really a feel-good story, very touching, just with a really nice person having her commitment and work pay off and then the universal cheering and support and just the "we did it bud" kind of mentality once it was over even before she knew she passed. That was kind of the highlight for me.

Anyway, it was fun! Not sure if I met any of you from the board or not, but the people I did meet were great I would say without exception.

-Cheers


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I was there for most of the first day and thought it was a very cool event . Watching the dogs work was the best part obviously . But , I've never been to a Mondio Ring event before and was also impressed by how everyone got along and supported each other . There were also 2 very big mistakes made by 2 handlers at the end of 2 VERY good routines I saw and the way both handlers dealt with it was awesome . 

I'm definately thinking about going into this sport after my career in K9 is done .


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Jim, not sure if I met you or not. I was the very-pale guy occasionally with the only white dog on campus. Glad you liked it though.

Yeah, some handler errors really kind of lost some serious points. It sucked for Jeremy, the tattooed decoy going for his II; he made one mistake that cost him the exercise and would have gotten his II if not for that. I _think_ that was the only one where there was a handler error that had nothing to do with the performance and cost the guy his title. That said, the dog was about perfect, his handling was overall fine, I think there might have been a few things he said afterward he could work on, so NEXT time it should be pretty smooth.

But Jim's right; when people made mistakes that cost them in a big way, they were very professional about it. They did not gripe about it or make a scene, they just acknowledged it, EVERYBODY realized it sucked, but it was just a "that sucks, oh well, it'll happen" and move on. Not sure how common that is or not, but I hope that vibe is apparent at EVERY trial or event I go to.

-Cheers


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I hear Lisa G and Mongoose took FIRST!!! If this is accurate....WAHHOOO!!!
CONGRATS and GREAT job....I was rooting for you two!!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I hear Lisa G and Mongoose took FIRST!!! If this is accurate....WAHHOOO!!!
> CONGRATS and GREAT job....I was rooting for you two!!


I had to leave just as she was starting, but I hear she is pretty good.  That's cool if she got 1st. Mongoose is a pretty solid-looking dog up close, and Lisa seemed very cool pre-trial with him. Kudos to them both! I kinda wanted to see Goose in action but had made prior arrangements back-home before I knew it would work out that way with the timing. Figures. :roll: Hopefully there's some video of both Goose and Bogan out there; I'm keen to see both of them. I'm starting to turn into a fanboy, aren't I?

-Cheers


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I had the priviledge of going over to Lisa's last month to the FR trial. I got to watch her and Goose and her and Rogue compete and I loved every minute of it. The whole thing was awesome!!
The best thing was how much I learned being trial secretary...that was super fun too.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Would be nice if the scores from Sunday were posted......Saturdays were posted within a couple hours.....


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Hey Candy, Steve's dog is one of Donna Skinner's dogs, right? He went for a III (he's already a MRIII dog though if I recall correctly) yesterday, but I missed both him AND Lisa w/ Mongoose (had to get back home for a barbecue at a friend's house), but saw most everybody else this weekend. There were some video cameras running, so hopefully I'll get to see them on Youtube or Leerburg's site or something. Anyway, Steve was a super cool guy, and his dog was fantastic; I missed his trial, but seemed to be really a cool, solid, stable dog to hang out with and pretty big! Really a nice guy; I didn't make the connection until later, just knew he was apprentice-judging and the people I was standing around said hello to him on Saturday, just said hi and got to meet Bogan. Really a nice dog, and Steve was super-cool!
> 
> Actually, it was a pretty cool event. The dogs were nice, and for MRI's the first day a Dobermann (a son of Agir that I got to meet not too long ago and think is a really cool dog) got FIRST PLACE in front of four other Malinois! After that it was all Mali's, but still kind of cool just for the off-breeds, and just because personally I really like that dog. I also got to watch and listen to some of the conversations and explanations (and the DIW) with Michael Ellis. Obviously he is one of THE Mondio guys in the state, but it was cool to sort of get a glimpse into his insights, his stories as far as why he got into these dogs and love for the sport in the first place. That and he just seems like a cool guy who knows worlds more than me, so it was cool to just try to soak in a bit of his knowledge and watch him work with his dog. Overall it was just a lot of nice people, some very nice dogs (including a nice little AB pup down from Clutch with a cool owner Lance [forgot his last name, but he's from Boston, how many American Bulldogs from Boston with Clutch-pups can there be?]), and a lot of sun, humidity, and some pretty bad storms during the night.
> 
> ...


Hey David,

Really glad you got a chance to go over and watch a MR trial. To me they are a blast to watch from a spectator stand point and surrounded by lots of great people. Aida and her huband are just too cool. Glad to hear that Bordeaux got his III. Couldn't happen to a nicer, more commited gal. First time I met them up in SF at one of Mike's seminars, it was like you had known them forever. Great people and I enjoyed our visit and training. 

Steve is a riot with a bald head :lol: He could have a good time in a closet ;-) Bogan is a great dog, both on and off the field. And Steve is exceptional trainer. This is his second Skinner dog, both males from untitled sires (koff, koff). His first dog, Roadie, was exceptional too. Bogan is super stable and yes BIG!! I remember Steve telling me to hold out a tug while he sent Bogan and I closed my eyes while thinking "frieght train a 'coming". Sadistic bastard :twisted: The one great thing about Steve is that he's okay with whatever happens at trials. He just doesn't take the highs/lows too seriously. 

He's not back in LA yet but I'll see if he or Ed has some video footage they can share.


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Candy Eggert said:


> Hey David,
> 
> Really glad you got a chance to go over and watch a MR trial. To me they are a blast to watch from a spectator stand point and surrounded by lots of great people. Aida and her huband are just too cool. Glad to hear that Bordeaux got his III. Couldn't happen to a nicer, more commited gal. First time I met them up in SF at one of Mike's seminars, it was like you had known them forever. Great people and I enjoyed our visit and training.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you!! Steve is a really cool guy! I think Bogan got 2nd place.:smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: But Jim's right; when people made mistakes that cost them in a big way, they were very professional about it. They did not gripe about it or make a scene, they just acknowledged it, EVERYBODY realized it sucked, but it was just a "that sucks, oh well, it'll happen" and move on. Not sure how common that is or not, but I hope that vibe is apparent at EVERY trial or event I go to.

I have not seen anyone ever be a bad sport in Mondio. Losing an exercise can happen to anyone. I am glad for all the new titles, and wish those that missed better luck next time. 

Mondio is a great sport. I always enjoy the "themes" that everyone comes up with, and the creativity that gets shown. Some of my favorites have been The lord of the rings that the Los alamos club put on, Pirates of the carribean, which Colorado put on, and I liked the Nationals, which Robert Wademans club put on. I like lots of stuff on the field, and I like the challenging trials best. Neil Wallace came to Colorado, and made a really hard level two. The defense was wicked hard both days, and was EXACTLY what would put Buko over the edge. He thought Neil's assesment was spot on, and zero'd both days. I am waiting to see a three that hard. LOL 

What was the theme this time ?


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

The theme was "christmas"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Was that in hopes of some cold weather ?


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Wish I could of made it out there. Everyone I've spoken to said it was a great time!!

Congratulations to Scott Dunmore and Voltaire!! WTG mate!  186.5 on the first try!!

I also heard that Cindy and Rush put on a flawless routine, all up until the last DOH exercise where she made a small opps and lost all the points. Scoring a 170 gives you an idea of how well she did!

I know there was a big turn out, hopefully I can make it out next time. Congratulations to everyone that entered, whether you got the title or not being out on the field sure is fun! 

Hopefully some video will be posted.. It would be nice to see one trial before I go for the title myself. However, if I don't have the opportunity to; I'll just ab -lib (inaudibly). :smile: I can hear all the multiple horns already...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Steve came over last night and we watched some video of Bogan's routine. Much better than the last go at the MR Nationals:smile: Everyone knows that dog training is always a work in progress....fix a few things, have leaks some place else. Looks like it was a fun trial.

But I must say if we are waiting on Steve to edit and upload video, let's just hope we aren't holding our collective breath :razz: I'm sure Ed will have some footage as he was videotaping.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Hopefully they will be putting on more trials . I'd sure like to see some more . I was planning on buying a bassboat or hunting dog when I get rotated out of K9 but this trial changed my mind . Now it's just a choice between a Mal or Dutchie .


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> This is his second Skinner dog, both males from untitled sires (koff, koff). His first dog, Roadie, was exceptional too.


Roadie's sire was Ch Tr Duc du Creux Thatcher - FRIII, Selectifs, Pistage A and B, plus other stuff. Not what I would call an untitled dog.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Roadie's sire was Ch Tr Duc du Creux Thatcher - FRIII, Selectifs, Pistage A and B, plus other stuff. Not what I would call an untitled dog.


You're right Kadi. I was thinking of Dexter, Bogan's sire.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> You're right Kadi. I was thinking of Dexter, Bogan's sire.


Bogan? The same dog who was free to good home when he was terrorizing the pet dog family he was placed into? The same free dog whose paper work cost $1200 dollars months after he was given to his owner for free? The same dog who the Skinner's listed themselves as coowners for after giving the dog away? That Bogan?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

I know you read those emails Candy :wink:

I wonder if Steve would even take a dog from them for free let alone buy another?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> Bogan? The same dog who was free to good home when he was terrorizing the pet dog family he was placed into? The same free dog whose paper work cost $1200 dollars months after he was given to his owner for free? The same dog who the Skinner's listed themselves as coowners for after giving the dog away? That Bogan?


The dog that has a MR III? The dog that has a FR III? The dog that everybody at the trial loved? The dog whose owner seemed pretty pleased with and had a pretty good rapport with? The dog that was very well trained and composed and that was remarked as incredibly stable and social and overall flat-out awesome? That Bogan?

That's the one that I saw at least. And no, I do not particularly care that he did not do well in a pet-home or his history of replacements. The dog's pretty impressive in person and has obviously more than proven himself. Have you met him? Tell me you have and didn't like him.

-Cheers


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Ruby said:


> The dog that has a MR III? The dog that has a FR III? The dog that everybody at the trial loved? The dog whose owner seemed pretty pleased with and had a pretty good rapport with? The dog that was very well trained and composed and that was remarked as incredibly stable and social and overall flat-out awesome? That Bogan?
> 
> That's the one that I saw at least. And no, I do not particularly care that he did not do well in a pet-home or his history of replacements. The dog's pretty impressive in person and has obviously more than proven himself. Have you met him? Tell me you have and didn't like him.
> 
> -Cheers


I have only seen Bogan on video and loved him. Hope to meet that team one day. 

David F. is just a bitter person that does nothing but come in here and make negative, snide remarks. I don't think he has ever offered anything as far as training. 

David R......don't get caught up in his drivel, it only makes him post more....:grin:


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

I worked Bogan like 2hrs ago.....hopefully my next pup will be out of him. :grin:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

David Ruby said:


> The dog that has a MR III? The dog that has a FR III?


I believe Bogan has an FRI. I know he trialed at FRII once at SCABR but didn't earn a passing score.

That said, he is a nice dog, fun to watch, and they make a great team.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

As King of nara, I award him his FR3. 

Congratulations Bogan on your well earned FR (nara) 3.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> The dog that has a MR III? The dog that has a FR III? The dog that everybody at the trial loved? The dog whose owner seemed pretty pleased with and had a pretty good rapport with? The dog that was very well trained and composed and that was remarked as incredibly stable and social and overall flat-out awesome? That Bogan?
> 
> That's the one that I saw at least. And no, I do not particularly care that he did not do well in a pet-home or his history of replacements. The dog's pretty impressive in person and has obviously more than proven himself. Have you met him? Tell me you have and didn't like him.
> 
> -Cheers


I did a good amount of work with the dog during his foundation. I've worked him dozens of times. Steve used the dog for me to try out for the WPTCA helper work as well. The dog is phenomenal. Nobody ever denied that Debbie produced good dogs. Its her personal dealings that people don't like.

I wonder what ever happened to the stud fee that time Debbie bred to Gator?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> That's the one that I saw at least. And no, I do not particularly care that he did not do well in a pet-home or his history of replacements. The dog's pretty impressive in person and has obviously more than proven himself. Have you met him? Tell me you have and didn't like him.
> 
> -Cheers


How would you feel if you were called up by a breeder and asked to go work with one of her puppy's and the pet family it was terrorizing. AFter evaluating the dog the breeder then damn near begs you to take the dog for free from this family. Keep in mind you were not in the market for a dog at the time at all. You take the dog and work him only to be charged $1200 bucks for his paper work down the line. How would you feel?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Has anybody noticed that Steve doesn't list Bogan's kennel name when he trials the dog?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I believe Bogan has an FRI. I know he trialed at FRII once at SCABR but didn't earn a passing score.
> 
> That said, he is a nice dog, fun to watch, and they make a great team.


Hey Kadi,

Yeah, more-or-less just trying to keep it positive about the dogs and their handlers. They are a great team, and both the dog and the handler seem pretty cool and have been successful at what they've done.



David Feliciano said:


> How would you feel if you were called up by a breeder and asked to go work with one of her puppy's and the pet family it was terrorizing. AFter evaluating the dog the breeder then damn near begs you to take the dog for free from this family. Keep in mind you were not in the market for a dog at the time at all. You take the dog and work him only to be charged $1200 bucks for his paper work down the line. How would you feel?


I guess I'd have to hear Steve's side of things himself, or know the whole situation. If he's not bringing it up, at this point we're getting it 2nd or 3rd hand at best. Nothing personal against you or anybody else, but I'm only going to go by the dogs and my personal experience, not stories where I'm hearing a fraction of the truth on the Internet.

Based solely on the dog (well, and Steve), I thought Bogan was a really nice dog and they were both really fun.

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

If Steve has a problem with Debbie. Then it's up to HIM to discuss it, NOT
you. I don't see him complaining anywhere. IF he paid $1200 for a dog of Bogans quality. I'd say he got a hell of a deal.
This nonsense of a little gossip bitch, acting like he's all in the know and trying to stir up shit, is getting old.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> *If Steve has a problem with Debbie. Then it's up to HIM to discuss it, NOT you.* I don't see him complaining anywhere. IF he paid $1200 for a dog of Bogans quality. I'd say he got a hell of a deal.


Yeah, pretty much that.

Back to the Mondio trial . . . Hey Thomas, that natural ear-&-tail Dobermann I mentioned some time ago (if you remember)? That's the dog that took 1st place for the MR I (at least on Day 1). Beating four Malinois! Just kind of a cool piece of trivia, and something I thought a Dobermann enthusiast like yourself could appreciate. I believe he's a son of Agir from Butch Henderson (only read about and heard about both of them), named Aisin or something like that. Seems like a really nice dog though, very fun personality with his handler, a bit bubbly in how he acted which was kind of cool to watch.

-Cheers


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I just read this, I think? 

"_This nonsense of a little gossip bitch, acting like he's all in the know and trying to stir up shit, is getting old.
__________________
Thomas Barriano_"

Did someone steal the Swami's password?????


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> As King of nara, I award him his FR3.
> 
> Congratulations Bogan on your well earned FR (nara) 3.


chuckle chuckle... Steve will be tickled 

As for the rest of the b.s. .... there is always someone with big 'dog' (I think that's the word I'm looking for) envy  

*mod edit*


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> chuckle chuckle... Steve will be tickled
> 
> As for the rest of the b.s. .... there is always someone with big 'dog' (I think that's the word I'm looking for) envy


I'd just rather Steve got the notion that people in the real world liked his dog and were gracious for him being cool and chatting with some strangers, not to mention letting us responsibly meet his dog. Well, that and eventually maybe get some footage of him & Bogan up on the web, but Ed Frawley was taping it so I'd imagine the footage will see the light of day sometime.

But if you are so inclined feel free to pass along my gratitude as a random stranger at the past weekend's trial for him being a nice enough guy to let me briefly meet him and his dog, as well as my good will and hope for his continued success.

-Cheers


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> ... This is his second Skinner dog, both males from untitled sires (koff, koff). His first dog, Roadie, was exceptional too. Bogan is super stable and yes BIG!! I remember Steve telling me to hold out a tug while he sent Bogan and I closed my eyes while thinking "frieght train a 'coming". .


Candy,

Love it! LOL But, just a small correction. Roadie is from our first stud dog and had a bunch of titles. Duc was actually a Champion of Work - Campagne, FRIII Selectifs, Pistage..and even a Champion of Beauty..
http://www.pawsnclaws.us/Duc.htm Duc was a son of the Atos so 1/2 brother of Elgos and Dusty.

And don't fall off your computer chair...Roadie's mom had a French Ring Brevet. What was I thinking..both parents had titles! :wink: She was a Pershing du Boscaille daughter (Pershing, son of Kim du Boscaille).

However, Bogan was sired by a very young untitled "Dexter" and was a result of a "cougar" breeding :-D However, now Dexter has redeemed himself and is a FRIII. Mom "Orly" has never been titled in ring, but has helped many decoys learn the sport.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> chuckle chuckle... Steve will be tickled
> 
> As for the rest of the b.s. .... there is always someone with big 'dog' (I think that's the word I'm looking for) envy
> 
> ?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Remarks were off topic and removed


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> This nonsense of a little gossip bitch, acting like he's all in the know and trying to stir up shit, is getting old.


You forget how this all started. I corrected Debbie one time innocently about the age Steve acquired Bogan. It was matter of fact and I figured she just forgot or made a mistake. She got all defensive, called me a liar, and continued on with drastic misinformation about the dog. She accosted me for trying to correct her and insisted I was full of shit. 

That's why I decided to let the cat out of the bag. She had no idea how much info I had at that time. I didn't start or go looking for this one. The fact that the knowledge I drop on here is getting edited by the mods yet the name calling people direct towards me is left up should tell you a LOT


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Roadie's sire was Ch Tr Duc du Creux Thatcher - FRIII, Selectifs, Pistage A and B, plus other stuff. Not what I would call an untitled dog.


Missed your post and just said basically the same thing. Yes, correct. I believe you owned a male from Duc's first American born litter..dog named Link O.V. Been a long time..but, think it was Link out of "Bunny" Just Because...(Hoskan/Eureka).


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> You forget how this all started. I corrected Debbie one time innocently about the age Steve acquired Bogan. It was matter of fact and I figured she just forgot or made a mistake. She got all defensive, called me a liar, and continued on with drastic misinformation about the dog. She accosted me for trying to correct her and insisted I was full of shit.
> 
> That's why I decided to let the cat out of the bag. She had no idea how much info I had at that time. I didn't start or go looking for this one. The fact that the knowledge I drop on here is getting edited by the mods yet the name calling people direct towards me is left up should tell you a LOT


Hey David,

I am not calling you a liar or any names, I AM saying that if I were in the market for a dog (I'm not, but let's say), and I was curious about this, I'd probably email or call Steve if he'd accept my call and ask him directly about this. I'm reluctant to totally believe any one side of the story when it comes to this stuff just because I like to know the whole situation from the people involved directly. I mean, maybe you and Debbie just disagree, maybe (this happens a lot) somebody said something that got taken out of context, maybe one side is right and the other is wrong. Either way, we're seeing this quite a bit after the fact.

If nothing else, I'm more-or-less trying to depersonalize things. I have never met you nor Debbie. I just met Steve and Bogan briefly and thought highly of them. I am not trying to discredit you or promote Debbie's dogs or get her a/o her husband on a date or something, just saying in meeting Steve and Bogan I liked the dog and thought Steve was a really nice guy, objectively I can only look at that and their accomplishments. As for the rest, I'd probably ask him and Debbie directly if I were so inclined.

With nothing personal at stake here, I am only concerning myself with the dog as I saw him (which I really liked) and the person I got to meet and briefly chat with and watch assist the judging of the trial (and I thought he was a nice guy). The rest, eh, I try to stay out of it and rely more on what I can actually check out for myself. I am really not intending to bag on you or anything though, maybe someday I meet you or talk to you and you're the greatest guy ever I dunno, just that in something like this I'd probably go straight to the source(s) rather than rely on a forum and (genuinely nothing personal) a stranger I've never met before for my bottom line.

-Cheers


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Hey David,
> 
> I am not calling you a liar or any names, I AM saying that if I were in the market for a dog (I'm not, but let's say), and I was curious about this, I'd probably email or call Steve if he'd accept my call and ask him directly about this. I'm reluctant to totally believe any one side of the story when it comes to this stuff just because I like to know the whole situation from the people involved directly. I mean, maybe you and Debbie just disagree, maybe (this happens a lot) somebody said something that got taken out of context, maybe one side is right and the other is wrong. Either way, we're seeing this quite a bit after the fact.
> 
> ...


I understand and respect your view. One thing I really want to make clear is that I am in no way criticizing Bogan or Steve. Steve was one of the few people who helped me out and got me started when I was new to dog sports. Bogan is one of the best dogs I've ever worked


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> I'd just rather Steve got the notion that people in the real world liked his dog and were gracious for him being cool and chatting with some strangers, not to mention letting us responsibly meet his dog. Well, that and eventually maybe get some footage of him & Bogan up on the web, but Ed Frawley was taping it so I'd imagine the footage will see the light of day sometime.
> 
> But if you are so inclined feel free to pass along my gratitude as a random stranger at the past weekend's trial for him being a nice enough guy to let me briefly meet him and his dog, as well as my good will and hope for his continued success.
> 
> -Cheers


Will do David ;-) Since he doesn't play on the internet or is even a member here, I'm sure he'll appreciate the nice comments. He's probably one of the nicest, down to earth people in dog sports. 

He and Bogan will be going to the World Championships in the Netherlands come end of Sept/early Oct. If they can get a few more of the smoking III's to go too, the USA should be rocking  USA has a great III field to choose from.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Candy,
> 
> Love it! LOL But, just a small correction. Roadie is from our first stud dog and had a bunch of titles. Duc was actually a Champion of Work - Campagne, FRIII Selectifs, Pistage..and even a Champion of Beauty..
> http://www.pawsnclaws.us/Duc.htm Duc was a son of the Atos so 1/2 brother of Elgos and Dusty.
> ...


Yes Debbie I've been corrected twice now  :smile: Was just trying to point out the _quality of dogs_ that you breed, regardless of titles. If you hadn't bred Dexter so young, then obviously Bogan and the "B" kids wouldn't exist. 

Keep doing what you do Debbie! There will always be 'haters'...:smile:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Yes Debbie I've been corrected twice now  :smile: Was just trying to point out the _quality of dogs_ that you breed, regardless of titles. If you hadn't bred Dexter so young, then obviously Bogan and the "B" kids wouldn't exist.
> 
> Keep doing what you do Debbie! There will always be 'haters'...:smile:


I was totally joking around and sorry I missed the several of the pages including Kadi's before posting as I didn't want to "rag" on you about the titles vs no titles on Duc. 

I think the "title" makes the dog controversy is very amusing. Exactly! w/o the cougar breeding of Dexter/Orly no "B" kids.

Also, there wouldn't of been the Dexter/Saida kids which are just a bit younger than the Dexter/Orly kids..no Blitz, B'Drogo, Bambi, Benz/Diesel... DOB August 6, 2006. Links of Saida kids at the bottom of her page: http://www.pawsnclaws.us/saida_ped.htm 

So far there has been no complaints from Dexter or D'Only and I haven't noticed any psychological damage to these "boys" either. :-D

Agree about "haters" or fleas as I call them.... Some folks would rather use their energies and time in a negative way rather than trying to create or do something positive. ](*,) 

BTW, I quickly went through my files..Yes, $1200 paid in full on Feb 14, 2007 when Bogan was 1 year old for full AKC registration and dog transferred into his name. I don't get the obsession over this. I don't think it's an expensive price for a good dog, AKC Full Registration, Full ownership, breeding quality, health clearances, etc.. 

I think folks are happy with the Bogan pups as well so he's making a name as a producer too. 

I am very, very happy that Bogan is owned by Steve and proud of what they as a "team" have accomplished. Also, recognize that it takes a great training and support network (behind the scenes) for them as well. He was a great home and trainer, competitor with Roadie as well. Again I'm happy that he owns O.V. dogs. He's a great home.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> As for the rest of the b.s. .... there is always someone with big 'dog' (I think that's the word I'm looking for) envy


Uh huh....sure that is the word you were looking for....:-\"=D>:mrgreen:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Uh huh....sure that is the word you were looking for....:-\"=D>:mrgreen:


LMAO :lol: Given some of our threads we should all be used to those "dogs" by now


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I was totally joking around and sorry I missed the several of the pages including Kadi's before posting as I didn't want to "rag" on you about the titles vs no titles on Duc.
> 
> I think the "title" makes the dog controversy is very amusing. Exactly! w/o the cougar breeding of Dexter/Orly no "B" kids.
> 
> ...


And I was joking back at you ;-) 

I hate this saying but it does take a village. Everything in it's place, great genetics, good trainers, breeders who know what they are doing and stand behind it, help and encourage their buyers with training and support. 

I'm not going to dig in the trash but to say that Bogan may not have been in the perfect home the first time. But he definately is in the right home now :wink: That's really all that matters.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Oscar Mora said:


> I worked Bogan like 2hrs ago.....hopefully my next pup will be out of him. :grin:


Oscar, I've heard good things about you and helping Steve out with Bogan. From me kudos for being brave enough to put on the suit and take bites from the beast :razz: Someone has to take one for the team :lol: Seriously it's great to see a nice young man wanting to learn and get in to the sport. All sports need someone like you ;-)


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, current discussions aside, the trial was pretty cool. It had a very feel-good kind of vibe (until the sunburn showed up on day 2, I used sunscreen but have "patches" from where I apparently missed a couple of spots).

As an aside, if any footage of Mongoose or Bogan show up, feel free to link them here. Those were the two the I kind of wanted to see but didn't get to.

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Stolen passwords and Forged posts*



Butch Cappel said:


> I just read this, I think?
> 
> "_This nonsense of a little gossip bitch, acting like he's all in the know and trying to stir up shit, is getting old.
> __________________
> ...



I thought I'd answered this already?
No one has stolen my password and YOU are the only one that's ever forged a post using my name.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thomas, give me your password so I can post, er forge a post under your name. : )


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Soooo, I take it this thread has run its' course?

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, we are waiting for the video to appear.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thomas, give me your password so I can post, er forge a post under your name. : )



Jeff,

This is the wrong forum for forgeries. The *mod edit* is where I (and others) have had*mod edit*edit, forge and distort our posts. Of course when confronted, he claims it was all a "joke"
Yuk yuk yuk?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Everything I see points to the discussion of a Leerburg hosted trial having run it's course. One last chance to discuss that thread.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and most people have been trying SO HARD to keep it OT--i would hate to see it locked before i get to see some video ....sounds like a really nice trial, and i like ring video.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> "_This nonsense of a little gossip bitch, acting like he's all in the know and trying to stir up shit, is getting old.
> __________________
> _


Very nicely put Butch! :smile:


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Candy Eggert said:


> Oscar, I've heard good things about you and helping Steve out with Bogan. From me kudos for being brave enough to put on the suit and take bites from the beast :razz: Someone has to take one for the team :lol: Seriously it's great to see a nice young man wanting to learn and get in to the sport. All sports need someone like you ;-)


Thanks you very much for the Nice words. Like w/ David...Steve has helped me a lot. I look forward to learning more. Thanks again!


----------

